# Nilfisk Short Trigger



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi guys anyone got any links for a quick release Nilfisk trigger like this cant seam to find any in stock even Ebay.

https://www.highdefinitiondetail.co...k-release-nozzles?_pos=1&_sid=1271a441a&_ss=r


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I bought that one but from a different seller. Keeps blowing off although I am using a qwashers hose

Couldn’t get it to say connected at all then used some silicone grease and it went in, popped out half way through a wash then wouldn’t stay in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

I was speaking to Direct Hoses yesterday and they said that these connectors/adapters have all failed and a new revised version is due soon, but inevitably has been delayed by the current situation in hand. 

Sent from my Oneplus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

saul said:


> I was speaking to Direct Hoses yesterday and they said that these connectors/adapters have all failed and a new revised version is due soon, but inevitably has been delayed by the current situation in hand.
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus 6 using Tapatalk


I bought the complete kit which does away with the standard nilfisk hose and connectors, I highly recommend it

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Another vote for the DH complete kit, well worth the money, QR's work flawlessly and the hose is very good.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

found one

https://www.adamsdetailingshop.co.u...1&utm_source=google&utm_medium=smart_campaign


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Will these guns work OK with the stock hose.


Got an E145 with the I build hose reel so don't want to mess about with that


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2019)

I use the DirectHoses short trigger gun with my stock Nilfisk hose on the built-in reel and have had no problems.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

ffrs1444 said:


> found one
> 
> https://www.adamsdetailingshop.co.u...1&utm_source=google&utm_medium=smart_campaign


Ah, already sold out :wall:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

AdamC said:


> Ah, already sold out :wall:


 Got mine yesterday good quality.I greased up the working parks works lovely.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

ffrs1444 said:


> Got mine yesterday good quality.I greased up the working parks works lovely.


Want to sell it to me :lol:
Hopefully you'll get to give it a good workout this weekend.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

AdamC said:


> Want to sell it to me :lol:
> Hopefully you'll get to give it a good workout this weekend.


It will defo get used the weekend.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Id like one but have the p series nilfisk with built in reel, im not sure but the fitting may be the same as the e series, not sure though,


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Does the direct hoses kit have a quick release at the pressure washer end? The short triggers that are available just aren’t going to work with my qwashers hose so thinking of buying a complete kit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Yes, comes with a quick release at the pressure washer end, it's a quality kit and I'm impressed with mine.

Not as heavy as a Qwashers hose, mine was about 6 years old and starting to split so replaced with the DH kit.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks Andy, which kit did you buy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

This one fella, the 15m one 

https://www.directhoses.net/collect...with-quick-fit-nozzles?variant=28568997757006


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

AndyQash said:


> This one fella, the 15m one
> 
> https://www.directhoses.net/collect...with-quick-fit-nozzles?variant=28568997757006


Great bit of kit

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Eturty said:


> Great bit of kit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Totally agree, in my opinion, for the money they don't come much better.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Anyone have one of those hose and gun rigs on an E series? Tried contacting DH directly and no response, so don’t know if they are working at the minute (understandably!).


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Pembroke_Boy said:


> Anyone have one of those hose and gun rigs on an E series? Tried contacting DH directly and no response, so don't know if they are working at the minute (understandably!).


U i think they fit an e but the fitting can be a bit hit and miss, im wanting to know if the bayonet on the e is the same as my p series


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

garage_dweller said:


> Does the direct hoses kit have a quick release at the pressure washer end? The short triggers that are available just aren't going to work with my qwashers hose so thinking of buying a complete kit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im also using a aftermarket rubber hose Fits perfect.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> U i think they fit an e but the fitting can be a bit hit and miss, im wanting to know if the bayonet on the e is the same as my p series


Ive got one on my nilfisk e140.3.

E and C series share connectors


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

ffrs1444 said:


> Im also using a aftermarket rubber hose Fits perfect.


Fits perfect for me too mate, just blows off all the time. As far as I'm aware it's a known issue and that's why lots of places have stopped selling them. So that's great it works for you.

I've ordered the direct hoses set up now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Rian said:


> Ive got one on my nilfisk e140.3.
> 
> E and C series share connectors


I mean where the hose enters the gun


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> I mean where the hose enters the gun


Yea fits fine, no blowing off etc, been a dream to use





































Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Rian said:


> Yea fits fine, no blowing off etc, been a dream to use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Picture does look like same bayonet as my p150


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Picture does look like same bayonet as my p150


It is the same, if this gun fits mine and you machine then using my powers of deductions I would say it would fit

https://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=13033


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

garage_dweller said:


> Fits perfect for me too mate, just blows off all the time. As far as I'm aware it's a known issue and that's why lots of places have stopped selling them. So that's great it works for you.
> 
> I've ordered the direct hoses set up now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you pulled the rubber protector down the hose more so there is more metal showing that stopped a snug fit to my standard lance when i got it.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

ffrs1444 said:


> Have you pulled the rubber protector down the hose more so there is more metal showing that stopped a snug fit to my standard lance when i got it.


Yes tried that. Also used silicone grease which worked a treat, until it popped out mid wash and wouldn't go back in

I've solved the issue by throwing money at it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Cool. Love to know how long it takes to get to you and your thoughts when you get your hands on it.



garage_dweller said:


> Fits perfect for me too mate, just blows off all the time. As far as I'm aware it's a known issue and that's why lots of places have stopped selling them. So that's great it works for you.
> 
> I've ordered the direct hoses set up now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Does anybody know where I can get just the gun with a quick release?

I already have an upgraded hose for my Nilfisk but would be good to upgrade the gun too.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

nsanity said:


> Does anybody know where I can get just the gun with a quick release?
> 
> I already have an upgraded hose for my Nilfisk but would be good to upgrade the gun too.


They are all out of stock, I braught mine from https://www.gilbertdetailers.co.uk/product-page/nilfisk-c-series-quick-release-trigger-1

and the page has been shut down, so your not going to have much luck getting opne at the moment


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Damn if only Direct Hoses sold his separately without the hose.


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Just had a look and Direct Hoses sold out too.

I'll just keep using the original for now


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Wow Adam's thats steep

https://www.adamsdetailingshop.co.u...-short-trigger-gun-with-quick-release-nozzles

I got the exact same from Gilberts for £36 delivered


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

*Hose & Trigger*

Hi All,

I took the plunge after reading this thread and ordered a 15m hose and short trigger from Direct Hoses. It came today. I think I was lucky as they now seem to be sold out out of everything.

15m hose, with gun and p&p was £75.00

Initial inspection it seems to be very solid and well made. The trigger looks robust and comes with several connectors and a nilfisk thread to screw into my snow foam lance. Its also quick release on the handle and the nozzle end, plus it swivels at the handle so should stop some kinking in the hose.

I've attached some pictures and I hope to use it at the weekend. I'll let you know how it performs and what it feels like.

Thanks
:detailer:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Used on both of the cars the weekend, I First set it all up decided on what end to use decided the best is yellow but thought its not as powerful as the standard lance but then thought haven't switched the Nilfisk on lol fantastic bit of kit makes life even easier wish i had one years ago.


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

ffrs1444 said:


> Used on both of the cars the weekend, I First set it all up decided on what end to use decided the best is yellow but thought its not as powerful as the standard lance but then thought haven't switched the Nilfisk on lol fantastic bit of kit makes life even easier wish i had one years ago.


I wondered what all the fuss was about when I kept reading about Short Trigger Lances but after buying one, I can see why people use them. I also treated myself to a short standard trigger to accept the other lances I use and it makes you ask why wave such a long lance assembly around when you can do just as good a job with a short one. I thought I'd get wet but I don't, so it's thumbs up from me.

Derek.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Derek-Eddleston said:


> I wondered what all the fuss was about when I kept reading about Short Trigger Lances but after buying one, I can see why people use them. I also treated myself to a short standard trigger to accept the other lances I use and it makes you ask why wave such a long lance assembly around when you can do just as good a job with a short one. I thought I'd get wet but I don't, so it's thumbs up from me.
> 
> Derek.


Found it great for getting right into the sills and under the car Fantastic bit of kit what colour nozzle do you use.


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

ffrs1444 said:


> Found it great for getting right into the sills and under the car Fantastic bit of kit what colour nozzle do you use.


I'm guessing that like most people, I reach for the Yellow but they've all got their uses.

Derek.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

@CPU how long did it take from ordering to delivery?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael O (Apr 9, 2017)

Managed to get from Adams Detailing delivered yesterday. Fits the standard hose fitting perfectly, and swivels so less coiling on the hose.

Found it much easier on the car, especially wheel arches, and the roof (I’m just over 6 feet tall and have an X Trail, and the standard long gun was a bit awkward to rinse properly). 

I used the yellow nozzle, as it seems ideal on wheels, in the arches and the whole car.

Like many I wondered if it was that much of an improvement, but using it once I can definitely say (for me anyway) that it is.


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

Is the Nilfisk trigger from Adam’s the same as the one in2 detailing we’re selling? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael O (Apr 9, 2017)

Not 100% sure, but it looks the same as the one on page 3 of this thread, just a black collar where you put the nozzles


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi, 

Sorry i missed this, it took 3 days.

thanks


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

garage_dweller said:


> @CPU how long did it take from ordering to delivery?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, 3 days from delivery to arriving at my house.

thanks


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

CPU said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry i missed this, it took 3 days.
> 
> thanks


Thanks CPU. My order arrived yesterday, ordered on the 14th but I was fine with that given the current situation.

Looks a great bit of kit and I'm delighted with it. I'll be trigging it out today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

garage_dweller said:


> Thanks CPU. My order arrived yesterday, ordered on the 14th but I was fine with that given the current situation.
> 
> Looks a great bit of kit and I'm delighted with it. I'll be trigging it out today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let us know how it goes, gd


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Little update, 

You can get the QR with the suttner gun at county detailing


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

They do seem to be dearer then other places though


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> They do seem to be dearer then other places though


Your paying for the gun more than anything, it's a really good gun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Eturty said:


> Little update,
> 
> You can get the QR with the suttner gun at county detailing


Thanks for this, just ordered :thumb:


----------



## BlitzDetailing (Dec 2, 2019)

We've got some of these coming in a few weeks, we can't test them as we don't have a Nilfisk, so we'll be looking for someone to give it a go with a no quibble refund if it's unsuitable.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

BlitzDetailing said:


> We've got some of these coming in a few weeks, we can't test them as we don't have a Nilfisk, so we'll be looking for someone to give it a go with a no quibble refund if it's unsuitable.


Shame, only just ordered one 2 nights ago otherwise I would have helped you out. Good luck.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

BlitzDetailing said:


> We've got some of these coming in a few weeks, we can't test them as we don't have a Nilfisk, so we'll be looking for someone to give it a go with a no quibble refund if it's unsuitable.


The problem for me was that metal 'spring' it just didn't seem to catch the hose. Although I was using a qwashers hose, which was fine with my nilfisk gun but the short trigger gun just blew off. Ended up buying a direct hoses hose and gun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

